# New coder-REALLY Frustrated!!!



## nailtek00 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi, 

I obtained my CPC in May, 2008-I got really lucky (so I thought) and landed a
outpatient coding job at my local hospital; then they fired me after 3 weeks,
stating that I did not have enough experience...

I have not found a coding position since-I am THIS CLOSE to just chucking
my coding education & maybe going back to school for an RN

I need some serious advice!!!

Melissa


----------



## dmaec (Jan 28, 2009)

wow...Melissa, sorry to hear about that!   I was fortunate with my first coding job, my boss actually told me she didn't expect me to know the "ins & outs" of the facility for at minimum a year!  maybe longer!  I wasn't even certified (still in school) at that time!  I had a year after being hired to be certified.  She was very patient and my fellow coders were awesome help.  

I'd hate to see you "can" your coding education so quickly - none of us know "everything" ...even with years of experience!!  BUT, being an RN is great also!  and your coding knowledge will help you there as well!  I know several nurses that have also picked up their coding credentials, apparently the two go well together! (me, I could never be a nurse, I hate needles!) 

hang in there - not all employers are so quick to judge...prove them wrong, it's their loss.


----------



## em2177 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Really Frustrated!*

Did they know you had no experience? That seems awful! Most employers give you at least a 30 to 90 day probational period to prove that you can do the job or to learn the different responsibilities that are assigned to you. Im so sorry to hear that but hang in there, Im sure another employer will be willing to give you a chance.


----------



## nailtek00 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, they knew I was fresh on the market, and, my supervisor actually stated to me that "it takes about a year" to be fully trained...I talked to my instructor about it, and she told me that they could have possibly overhired for the position; I check their website about every week & they have not replaced me with another coder...It is a township hospital, 22 beds...and, 
it is entirely managed by women. OH well...


----------



## dmaec (Jan 29, 2009)

ok...I'm not following now - what does "and it is entirely managed by women. OH well..."  have to do with anything? ... do you think that's why they fired you, because their women and you are also? (assuming Melissa is a female name).  I don't get it.. what am I missing?

I've never heard of a coding position with the basic 30-90 day probation period. Typically, it's longer - about 9 months to a year. Perhaps they really did "over hire", that does happen from time to time.  It's always the youngest goes first...(by youngest I mean, newest hire - NOT age)


----------



## sugargirl (Jan 29, 2009)

*coding and nursing*

Dear Frustrated:

Hang in there!  Don't give up on coding! I have been a nurse over 20 yrs and just got my CPC in 9/08.  I have only been looking for a remote coding position for about 3 months, have gotten several hits and I feel certain things will come around for me shortly. Keep looking for that coding job, but I would go  back and get your RN, people will always be sick, nursing jobs will always be there! It can only help with your job search. Good Luck!


----------



## veggiecow (Jan 29, 2009)

*I feel the same...*

I just wanted to say that I feel the same way sometimes. Whenever a "healthcare" job is posted either in our local paper or on our local hospital job board it is almost always for RN's, LPN's, etc. I have been looking for over a year for a daytime local coding job, but only about small handful of about 4 or 5 medical record and/or receptionist jobs have become available. I think I saw one coding position open up but there was a CCS requirement (would not accept a CPC). The other 100+ have been RN's, LPN's,etc. So I'm right there with you! I have contemplated getting my RN as well. Problem is I am not too enthused about working hands on with patients. I am more of the back-office type. But you are not alone...

Also I just wanted to let you know that I understand what I think you meant by your "it is run by all women" comment. I, too, do not have much success (i.e. longevity) with companies that are run by all women. In fact my longest employment was with a company run by a man with all female staff. Not sure if I will be able to explain this properly, but in my experience, there is too much "drama" with an all-female workplace. There are cliques and PMS days and "she's prettier than me" attitudes and "I don't like her hair" opinions, etc. that play into their decisions to hire/fire (especially if you live in a state with a right to hire/fire clause). After several failed jobs with all-female staff, I just wanted to say that I understand what you meant by your comment.  Good Luck!


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Jan 29, 2009)

*livey*

With you being an RN and CPC try looking for remote utilization review positions. With those they prefer an RN and being a CPC is an added bonus.

PM me if you want and I can give you a heads up of some companies hiring.


----------



## sugargirl (Jan 30, 2009)

*kellycpc/cfe*

I sent you a PM, thanks for youy help!


----------

